# Brown Algae on Leaf Tips



## mark4785 (4 Oct 2013)

I currently have an issue with brown dust algae growing on the tips of leaves that are about 5cm from the water's surface. At first I thought it was diatom algae as the aquarium that as this algal issue has only been running for 4 months and was not cycled (I know diatoms are often colloquially known as new tank syndrome).

*Aquarium details:*

Brand: Juwel Lido
Fish: 5 Black Neon Tetras (temporary stock)
Fertiliser: Yes; EI dosing; 45ppm of NO3 (laboratory grade tested) and 8 ppm of Phosphate (laboratory grade tested). Micro-nutrient are also dosed.
Lighting: 2 x 24w fluorescent bulbs.
CO2 injection: Yes (2.5 bubbles per second); diffused into a fine mist which travels through the filter media.
Flow: 1200 LPH and directed towards the front-left panes.
Photoperiod: 6 hours
Plants: Yes; echinodorus and other fast-grower's and java moss.
 
Any pointers on stopping this algae growth would be appreciated; not willing to put any form of algae-eaters into the tank as they can be finicky eaters.


----------



## Emyr (1 Nov 2013)

Its most likely to be a lighting and co2 imbalance. As the tops of the leaves are so close to the surface, they are getting a lot of light which is possibly not being balanced with the even distribution of co2 nearer the surface. Either trim your plants lower, raise your lighting or try to distribute the co2 more evenly around the tank. Either way, you should trim off the infected leaves.


----------



## mark4785 (2 Nov 2013)

Emyr said:


> Its most likely to be a lighting and co2 imbalance. As the tops of the leaves are so close to the surface, they are getting a lot of light which is possibly not being balanced with the even distribution of co2 nearer the surface. Either trim your plants lower, raise your lighting or try to distribute the co2 more evenly around the tank. Either way, you should trim off the infected leaves.


 
I was thinking along those lines too. I've not trimmed the plant yet as its as though the top leaves seem to be causing shade to overcast the lower leaves and I'm not getting any algae growth on those leaves. I've upped the co2 and it would appear that this brown algae is disappearing by itself so will leave everything alone if this continues.

Thanks for the pointers.


----------



## Tom Procko (14 Nov 2013)

how long do u have ur c02 on before lights on?


----------



## Samjpikey (14 Nov 2013)

Most people start off with it set at about 2 hours tom , but this is dependent on injection rate etc. , have you got that ph pen yet Tom ?? 


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------

